
Amazon’s Music Storage service will remove MP3 files on April 30th - supermdguy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/29/17178320/amazon-music-storage-cloud-mp3-files-removal-shutdown-april-30
======
peatmoss
Ugh, this was a useful feature. Basically, I want the “All Music, When I Want
It” service. Since no corporation will ever have licenses for everything I
want to listen to, let me upload it and stream it back. Losslessly please—we
can argue if I or anyone else can hear the difference, but I’d still pay for
it.

Anyone have a favorite open source self-hosted music option with good mobile
clients?

~~~
agersant
I made one for myself! It's not the most mature solution or the most fully-
featured but I think it's good at what it does:

[https://github.com/agersant/polaris](https://github.com/agersant/polaris)

Android client: [https://github.com/agersant/polaris-
android](https://github.com/agersant/polaris-android)

------
sp332
What does "save your music to the cloud" mean? Isn't my data already in their
cloud? I would recommend downloading your music first before pushing that
button.

~~~
zootboy
The idea was that you could upload your non-Amazon-purchased music to their
service.

~~~
sp332
Right, so what changes when I push the button?

Edit: ok I found the difference on this page:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ref_=dm...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ref_=dm_amp_storage_subs_lrn_more&nodeId=201379330)
Basically if you don't push the button, they will delete your files. If you
had a paid storage plan, they will keep your original files somewhere, but
they won't be accessible from your music library. If you push the button, you
can continue to play and download your music like normal, but you still can't
upload any more.

~~~
chipuni
When you push the button, you get a backup of what's in your system.

Amazon is dropping that backup.

------
ExcelSaga
Music is one of the few remaining areas of mass media where I think having the
file on your drive is a must. I’ll buy from places that don’t let me download,
and then pirate a copy to actually _own_. I want to support the artists, but
get real, if I bought it I want to own it.

~~~
bwat49
Yeah I can't see myself ever not having local copies of my music. Streaming
services just don't cut it. E.g as a music enthusiast I'll often have specific
releases/masters of albums etc...

I have my music library backed up on several drives and I've got a subsonic
server setup so I can have access to it from anywhere. Best of both worlds
imo.

~~~
spondyl
Ah, thanks! I just had a look at Subsonic and it's right up my alley.

I'm slowly transitioning from Spotify to a local file setup and Subsonic looks
like the missing piece.

I was considering dropping on a Plex membership but this seems way cheaper and
just as decent.

